# Kalanchoe



## gummybearpoop (Sep 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone feeds Kalanchoe ssp. to their tortoises. I read somewhere it is OK to feed Kalanchoe succulents, but I think it was for padlopers and tent tortoises.

I have Kalanchoe Tubiflora and it grows extremely well at my house, so I just want to make sure before I feed them to my tortoises.

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 7, 2009)

We were talking on the TSA list about feeding Kalanchoe to the Madagascar tortoises. They really go for it.

I'm under the impression that all succulents are fine for tortoises, with the exception of the Euphorbia family of succulents. However, to be on the safe side, I just now did a Wikipedia search and here's what came up:

"Toxicity and traditional medicine

In common with other Crassulaceae (such as the genera Tylecodon, Cotyledon and Adromischus), some Kalanchoe species contain bufadienolide cardiac glycosides[3] which can cause cardiac poisoning, particularly in grazing animals.[4][5] This is a particular problem in the native range of many Kalanchoe species in the Karroo region of South Africa, where the resulting animal disease is known as krimpsiekte (shrinking disease) or as cotyledonosis.[6] Similar poisonings have also occurred in Australia.

In traditional medicine, Kalanchoe species have been used to treat ailments such as infections, rheumatism and inflammation. Kalanchoe extracts also have immunosuppressive effects. Kalanchoe pinnata has been recorded in Trinidad and Tobago as being used as a traditional treatment for hypertension.[7]

A variety of bufadienolide compounds have been isolated from various Kalanchoe species. Five different bufadienolides have been isolated from Kalanchoe daigremontiana.[8] [9] Two of these, daigremontianin and bersaldegenin 1,3,5-orthoacetate, have been shown to have a pronounced sedative effect. They also have the strong positive inotropic effect associated with cardiac glycosides, and with greater doses an increasing effect on the central nervous system.

Bufadienolide compounds isolated from Kalanchoe pinnata include bryophillin A which showed strong anti-tumor promoting activity, and bersaldegenin-3-acetate and bryophillin C which were less active.[10] Bryophillin C also showed insecticidal properties.[11]"

So, I guess Kalanchoe is out for grazing animals!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have read on lists Kalachoe is OK for torts. I once gave it to my DT and Greeks but they would not eat it. I have not tried it again. Guess that's a good thing cause I don't know what type I have.


----------

